# شرح مفصل عن سر الافخارستيا



## raffy (6 أغسطس 2010)

*شرح مفصل عن سر الافخارستيا</B>*



*مقدمة
ما اصعب الحديث عن هذا السر فهو يرفعنا ككنيسة إلى السماء نحو عريسنا الإلهي ويحول الأرض إلى سماء فيجئ العريس السماوي مع مصاف ملائكته يحتضن عروسه التى احبها. وندخل بقيادة الروح القدس نحو الرب يسوع الذى نلتقى به فى هذا السر ونلمس حبه ونتفهم عمله الخلاص ونتذوق الاتحاد به وننعم بإشراقاته الإلهية ونشاركه أمجاده الأبدية0
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]- إن سر الإفخارستيا هو سر العبادة والتقديس فيه تتعرف النفس على الثالوث القدوس، تحبه وتعشقه، تتقبل عمله فيها متجاوبة معه0​**
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]- هو سر الإفخارستيا "الشكر" الذى نتناوله فننعم بحياة المسيح - له المجد - الافخارستية التى تبتلع كل جحود فينا0 
- هو سر الخلاص "سر الذبيحة غير الدموية"، إمكانية الصليب التى لا تقدم ولا تشيخ، بل هى جديدة كل يوم تعمل لخلاصنا ونمونا0 ……
- هو سر العهد الجديد به قدم الابن دمه مهرا لكنيسته العروس، عهدا جديدا أبديا - هو سر الفصح الجديد حيث ينطلق بنا الروح القدس لندخل إلى الكتاب المقدس بعهديه، نتفهم عمليا موسى والأنبياء ونتعرف على أعمال الله الخلاصية مع الإنسان، لا كتاريخ يطويه الزمن بل كحياة عملت فينا ولا تزال تعمل لخلاصنا وتبقى عاملة لأجلنا إلى الأبد0
- هو سر الكنيسة الافخارستية التى تحطم قيود الزمن خلال هذا السر فلا تعرف فى الماضي أو الحاضر أو المستقبل إلا حياة المسيح مخلصها الذى عبر بها فى دائرة الأبدية0[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]أخيرا
- هو سر السبت "الراحة" الحقيقة، خلاله نذوق راحة الملكوت الأبدي ونتفهم أسراره، لا معرفة الألفاظ والكلمات بل نتذوقه حاضرا فينا0
V ما معنى كلمة سر كنسيا؟[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]السر الكنسي معناه نعمة غير منظورة نحصل عليها بممارسة طقس ظاهر ذي علاقة بها على يد كاهن مشرطن (شرعى). ويشترط فى علامة السر أن تكون أولا شيئا محسوسا وثانيا تؤدى إلى معرفة شئ أخر لان العلامة لا توضع للدلاله على نفسها بل لابد لها من شئ تشير إليه، أسرار الكنيسة جاءت فى الكتاب المقدس بمعنى مواهب ولها علامات تشير إلى أمور مقدسة خفية0[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]:V تعريف سر الإفخارستيا[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]هو سر مقدس به يأكل المؤمن الجسد المقدس والدم الزكى الكريم اللذين للمسيح يسوع تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر ولهذا السر المقام الأسمى بين أسرار الكنيسة السبعة ويسمى أحيانا سر الأسرار أو تاج الأسرار لان كل الأسرار تتوج به، فالذى يتعمد لابد أن يتناول بعد العماد مباشر والتائب المعترف لابد أن يتناول بعد الاعتراف مباشر والذى يتزوج يتناول بعد 
الإكليل مباشرة وذلك حسب الطقس الأصلي للإكليل الذى يجب أن يعمل بعد رفع بخور باكر فى القداس الإلهي، والذى يرسم فى أي رتبة كهنوتية يجب أن يتناول فى نهاية قداس الرسامة0
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]:V أسماء الأسرار[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]سر الإفخارستيا أو سر الشكر: لان الابن الكلمة شكر الرب نيابة عن البشرية المفدية التى تمتعت بالعودة إلى ملكوت الله من خلال تناول جسد الرب ودمه الأقدسين0
سر الأسرار: لأنه ختام لكل الأسرار
سر القربان: لان فيه تتحول القرابين (الخبز والخمر) إلى جسد ودم ربنا يسوع المسيح0[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]سر التناول أو العشاء السرى: تخليدا لما تم فى تأسيس هذا السر المقدس وهذا عمل سرائرى كذكرى ممتدة وليست تاريخية منتهية أو رمز أو ذكرى0
المائدة أو الذبيحة المقدسة: لأنه طعام الحياة الأبدية ويقدم على مائدة سماوية[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]و هناك أسماء أخرى مثل: العشاء الإلهي - العشاء الرباني - مائدة الرب - مائدة المسيح - سر المذبح - خبز الرب - خبز الله - الخبز السماوي - الخبز الجوهري - جسد المسيح - الجسد الرباني و الخلاص المقدس - دم المسيح - الدم الكريم - شركة - اتحادا - كأس الحياة الخلاصية - الأسرار المقدسة - الأسرار الإلهية - الأسرار المخوفة السماوية ……………[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]:V رموز الإفخارستيا فى العهد القديم[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]شجرة الحياة: التى يأكل منها يحيا إلى الأبد لذلك حرسها الرب 
(ولم يسمح لآدم وحواء بالأكل منها بعد الخطية (تك 30 : 22[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]ذبيحة ملكى صادق: هى ذبيحة من الخبز والخمر أي ذبيحة غير حيوانية وهى الوحيدة التى من نتاج الأرض وقبلها الرب من خلال الرمز لان ملشيصادق كان رمزا للسيد المسيح وذبيحة 
(الخبز والخمر) رمزا لذبيحة الرب (ذبيحة جسده ودمه الأقدسين) (تك 14 : 18)
ذبيحة الفصح: خروف الفصح كان رمزا للسيد المسيح كما 
"ورد فى 1كو 5 : 5 "لان فصحنا المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا 
ويقول ذهبي الفم "كما انه فى الفصح اليهودي كان لحم الخروف ودمه ضروريين لنجاة الإسرائيليين من الهلاك الذى نزل بالمصرين كذلك لا ينجو المؤمن من هلاك الخطية ما لم يأكل جسد الرب ودمه فتكون له حياة0[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]المن المحفوظ: الذى هو الخبز النازل من السماء (خر 16 : 23-35) فكما قال الرب "ليس كما أكل آباؤكم المن فى البرية وماتوا، من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمى فله الحياة الأبدية وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير ……………" يو 6 : 54 [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]خبز الوجوه الساخن: الذى لا يحل أكله إلا للكهنة وله مائدة خاصة تسمى مائدة خبز الوجوه ساخن وحى دائما كرمز للرب الحى من حيث لاهوته وأيضا ناسوته حى بالقيامة المجيدة0[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]الخمر المسكوب: "الذى يسكب على الذبيحة فى الصباح والمساء على المذبح" خر 29 : 40[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]ذبيحة السلامة: التى يشترك فيها الشعب مع الكهنة (لا 7 : 20) وقد ذكر فى أش 53 : 5 
."تأديب سلامنا عليه" فالمسيح له المجد هو ذبيحة سلامنا[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]جمرة المذبح: التى مس بها أحد السيرافيم شفتى أشعياء النبي كما ورد فى (أش 6 : 6) وفيها إعلان واضح عن مغفرة الخطية والتطهير والحياة التى تنقذ من الموت أن هذه قد مست شفتيك فانتزع إثمك وكفر عن خطيتك أش 6 : 7[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]يوناثان وأكل قطر العسل واستنارة العينين: رمز للاستنارة الحقيقية الداخلية التى ينالها المؤمن بعد التناول .. انظروا كيف استنارت عيناي لأني ذقت قليلا من هذا العسل صم 14 :14
[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]: نبوات أخرى مثل
- "مز 23 :5 "تهيئ قدامى مائدة تجاه مضايقي كأسك روتني مثل الصرف[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]- "مز 111 :4 "الرب حنان ورؤوف أعطى الذين يتقونه غذاء ذكر ميثاقه[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]-أم 9 :1-6 "الحكمة بنت بيتها نحتت أعمدتها السبعة ذبحت ذبحها مزجت خمرها .. هلموا كلوا "من طعامي و اشربوا من خمري التى مزجتها اتركوا الجهالات فتحيوا وسيروا فى طريق الفهم 
- ( أش 66 : 20) (خر 16 : 8-13) (ملاخى 1 : 11) (لو 15 :22)
[/FONT]​[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]الليتروجيا والتقليد القديم[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]لم يهدف العهد القديم وحده إلى إعلان ذبيحة الإفخارستيا بل وحمل التقليد القديم ذات الغاية، يحدثنا التقليد القديم عن ليتورجيا يومية كانت تحمل ظلالا لليتروجيا المسيح الحقة فيقول التلمود أن الصلوات كانت موضوعة بطريقة تتناسب مع الذبائح وانه كانت تقام ليتروجيا يومية ترفع جنبا إلى جنب مع الذبائح بكونها جزءا من العبادة الهيكلية. وتقول دائرة المعارف الخاصة بهم انه[/FONT]​[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
كان اللاويون يرددون صلوات الشكر والحمد خلال تقديم الذبائح الصباحية والمسائية0 +
يقرأ الكهنة كل صباح الوصايا العشر و "شيما" ويرددون صلوات البركة0 +
بعد تناول الوجبات يرددون صلاد "تى فلاح أو أسراره" وهى تتكون من 18 صلاة للبركة +
تحمل عبارات الشكر وهى من وضع الحاخامات0
كثيرا ما كان الشعب الحاضر يردد عبارات تتكون من كلمة أو اثنتين مثل آمين، هاليل أو هودو + 
هوشعنا أي خلصنا، بارخ أي بارك، حمدا … هذه العبارات تحمل الروح الافخارستية0
شيما: أي شمع ، سمع وهى صلاة مقتبسة من الكتاب المقدس0 +​[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]V تأسيس سر الإفخارستيا[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]أسسه الرب يسوع يوم خميس العهد قبل القبض عليه ومحاكمته بساعات0 +
كلام الرب يسوع عن هذا السر صريح لا تأويل فيه وقد فهمه الرسل هكذا بدليل: فخاصم اليهود +[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]بعضهم بعضا قائلين "كيف يقدر هذا أن يعطينا جسده 
لنأكل ……… من هذا الوقت رجع كثيرون من تلاميذه إلى الوراء … ألعلكم انتم أيضا تريدون أن تمضوا" (يو 6 : 52 ، 66 ، 67) وبولس الرسول أشار بان من يتقدم إليه بدون استحقاق يكون 
مجرما فى جسد الرب ودمه0 1كو 11 : 27-29[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]الوقت الذى سلم المسيح فيه هذا السر كان فى الساعات الأخيرة من حياته فلا يعقل انه كان +[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]يتكلم عنه بطريق مجازى وكلمة "ذكرى" لا تعنى مجرد تذكار ولكن عينة من نفس الشيء كما حفظ المن فى تابوت العهد فى العهد القديم0
أشار معلمنا بولس الرسول إليه انه فى شركة جسد المسيح "أقول كما للحكماء احكموا انتم فى ما+[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]أقول: كأس البركة التى نباركها أليست هى شركة دم المسيح؟ الخبز الذى نكسره أليس هو شركة [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]جسد المسيح" 1كو 10 : 15 ، 16[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]جميع آباء الكنيسة شرقا وغربا هكذا آمنوا والكنيسة منذ تأسيسها قبلته بإيمان بأنه جسد المسيح + [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]ودمه لا رمزا ولا مجازا0
يجب التناول منه تحت الشكلين الخبز والخمر حسب أمر المسيح الصريح إذ ناول تلاميذه من + [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]الخبز ثم الخمر دون دمجهما معا0
يجب إتمام السر بخبز خمير لان المسيح له المجد هكذا عمله، إذ يقول الكتاب انه اخذ خبزا علام+[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]بان الرب حمل خطايانا على الخشبة ليعتقنا من خطايانا. "إذا نقوا منكم الخميرة العتيقة لكى تكونوا عجينا جديدا كما انتم فطير لان فصحنا أيضا المسيح قد ذبح لأجلنا"
(كو 5 : 6،7)
يجب ألا يبقى منه شئ لليوم التالى مثل خروف الفصح وعدم بقاء المصلوب لليوم التالى0 +
[/FONT]​[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]:V ما هى شركة دم المسيح وشركة جسد المسيح "فعل الاتحاد فى حياتنا"[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]فى 1كو 10 : 16 قصد معلمنا بولس أننا جميعا بالرغم من تعددنا ببعضنا البعض بالرغم من تعددنا ببعضنا ر واحدا عن طريق اتحاد كل منا بالمسيح وذلك بالأكل من جسده ودمه وذلك وفقا للمفاهيم الآتية
كأس البركة التى نباركها سميت هكذا لأنها تحوى دم المسيح الذى أهرق عنا على عود الصليب ولقد أطلق اليهود على الكأس الأخير التى يشربونها فى عيد الفصح كأس البركة "التى نباركها" أي نتلو عليها البركة كما فعل السيد المسيح فى عشائه الأخير مع تلاميذه[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]شركة جسد المسيح: كلمة شركة فى اليونانية (Koninonia) [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]وتعنى اتحاد لذا قال "الخبز الذى نكسره أليس هو شركة جسد المسيح 1كو 10 : 16 بالأكل من الخبز الذى هو جسد المسيح له المجد نتحد به0[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]شركة دم المسيح: تعنى اتحادا فعليا بالمسيح على نوع ما و بكيفية تتناسب مع الإنسان وان كنا لا ندرك هذا الأمر بعقولنا لأنه سر إلى أننا نعيشه ونلمسه 
(نلمس فعله فى حياتنا) انه اتحاد فعلى وليس شكليا ففيه ننال غفران خطايانا لان هذا هو دمى الذى للعهد الجديد الذى يسفك من اجل كثيرين لمغفرة الخطايا. (مت 26 ، 28) ونصير جميعا تقدمة مقبولة للأب
كو 10 ك 17 ونتعرف على الأب يو 14 ك 7،9 ونقتنى الحياة الأبدية يو 6 ك 53[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]· إذا الدليل الذى يؤكد فعل هذا الاتحاد فى حياتنا هو اتحادنا ببعض فالبرغم من كثرتنا نصير واحدا فى الإفخارستيا وفى القداس الإلهي0[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]:V الإفخارستيا ذبيحة غير دموية[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]إن الإفخارستيا التى سلمها المسيح لتلاميذه هى امتداد الصليب ولكنها ليست تكرارا للصليب لان "السيد المسيح صلب مرة واحدة لأجلنا "نحن مقدسون بتقديم جسد يسوع المسيح مرة واحدة 
عب 10:10 وصليبه لم ولن ينتهى بل هو فعل أبدى، لذلك فالصليب يحضر كل يوم على المذبح فى سر الخبز والخمر اللذين أخذا قوتهما من قول السيد "هذا هو جسدى - هذا هو دمى" وهنا تكون طبيعة الخبز والخمر صارت بالتقديس والإيمان هى ذات المسيح المذبوح لله دون إقحام الحواس ودون تغيير فى المادة وشكلها وطعمها فنحن نتناول الجسد والدم تحت أعراض الخبز والخمر وهذا مما يجعل الليتورجيا تؤكد على أن هذه الذبيحة ليست دموية (كالعهد القديم) ولكنها ذبيحة روحية نطقية عقلية حقيقية "الذبيحة الناطقة غير الدموية" - صلاة الحجاب - "هذه الذبيحة الناطقة وهذه الخدمة غير الدموية" - القداس الكيرلسى ………[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]· ولعل هذا هو السر فى أن الكنيسة لا تقيم افخارستيا يوم الجمعة العظيمة لئلا يظن أننا نذبح المسيح مرة أخرى فى تذكار يوم صليبه ولكنها تقيم افخارستيا فى نهاية طقس سبت النور لتعلن أن الإفخارستيا امتداد للصليب وليس تكرارا له0[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]· السيد المسيح امرنا أن "اصنعوا هذا لذكرى. لو 22 : 19" ليس معناه للذكرى بل أن نصنع ونفعل ما عمله المسيح فى الإفخارستيا على رسم الصليب وما تم فيه أي أن الإفخارستيا تعنى استحضار فعل الذبح وسفك الدم استحضارا فعليا للاشتراك فى ذات السر0[/FONT]

[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]:V فوائد سر الإفخارستيا "عصب الحياة وضمير الكنيسة"[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]الثبات فى المسيح حسب وعده الصادق "من يأكل جسدى ويشرب دمى يثبت فى+ [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]وأنا فيه" يو 6 : 56 - كذلك نصير شركاء الطبيعة الإلهية 2 بط 1 : 4[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]يمنحنا عربون الحياة الأبدية كما قال رب المجد "من يأكل جسدي ويشرب دمى فله + [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]حياة أبدية وأنا أقيمه فى اليوم الأخير" يو 6 : 54
النمو فى النعمة والكمال الروحي والحياة فى المسيح يسوع "جسدي مأكل [FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]حق[/FONT] + [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]ودمى مشرب حق" يو 6 : 55[/FONT][FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
"منح الشفاء للنفس والجسد والروح "شفاء وخلاصا لأنفسنا وأجسادنا و أرواحنا + 
التناول يعطى الإنسان حصانة ضد الخطية "ترتب قدامى مائدة تجاه + 
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]مضايقي" مز 23 : 5 [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]يعطى وحدانية للقلب والروح للذين يتناولون منه "فإننا نحن الكثيرين خبز واحد جسد واحد + [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]لأننا جميعنا نشترك فى الخبز الواحد" 1كو 10 : 17 [/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]يعطينا الميراث الأبدي مع كافة القديسين الذين ارضوا الرب ويسهل لنا الوصول لهذا الهدف0 + [/FONT]
[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]:V بعض من أقوال الآباء بخصوص الإفخارستيا[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم: +كم منكم يقول الآن ليتني كنت أرى هيئة الرب وشكله وملابسه أنت تنظره وتلمسه وتأكله هو نفسه، أن تشتهى أن ترى ملابسه مع انه هو يعطيك ذاته، لا لتراه فقط لتلمسه أيضا ولتأكله ولتأخذه فى داخلك+…………[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]مارأفرام السرياني: +إن جسد الرب يتحد بجسدنا، على وجه لا يلفظ به، أيضا دمه الطاهر يصب فى شراييننا، وهو كله بصلاحه الأقصى يدخل ميتا+[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]العلامة اوريجانوس:نحن لسنا بجاحدى القلوب …… علامات اعترافنا بالجميل نحو الله هوهذاالخبز الذى يدعى الإفخارستيا0 
القديس اغناطيوس النوراني: الإفخارستيا هو جسد ربنا يسوع المسيح الذى تألم عن خطايانا، الذى أقامه الله الأب0
الأب تيؤدور: فى كل مرة نخدم ليتورجيا هذه الذبيحة، يليق بنا أن نحسب أنفسنا كمن هم فى السماء
:V الخاتمة[/FONT]
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]- ذبيحة الإفخارستيا فى جوهرها عمل حب فيه قدم المسيح ذاته بالتمام تقدمة لله أبيه لحسابنا، ونحن إذا التصقنا به كجسد له يليق بنا أن نقدم نفوسنا بتمامها تقدمة للرب باسم المسيح0
- إن الإفخارستيا هى إعلان (أبو كالبسيس) علوي للحكمة (صوفيا) الإلهية، تمدنا بفكر صادق تجاه أنفسنا، وحقيقة مركزنا بالنسبة لله، والسيد المسيح، والكتاب المقدس، والكنيسة وأخواتنا فى هذا العالم فى العالم الآت0[/FONT]


​منقووووووووووووووول​*[/FONT]


----------

